# Mac OS X Server Firewall



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

I was wondering if it is possible and how to do this, can I use my Mac server as a say, proxy I guess I'd call it. What I want to do is have all of my computers connect to my Mac and have their internet connection go through the Mac and its firewall under OS X Server. Is this possible?


----------

